# Taliban/Al Qeada Hypocrisy - Kabul Raids kill 3 with more IO campaigns planned.



## George Wallace (1 Sep 2008)

I find it amusing and disturbing at the same time as I look at Taliban/Al Qeada hypocrisy.  The following posts exemplify that, in showing that their claims are calibrated to destroy our nation from within.  I look at their figures in a very judgemental way and find a lot of hypocrisy in what they are doing.  As they are not "uniformed" fighters, like other organized militaries, they play on our emotions and sensibilities by claiming all their killed and wounded are civilians, and all their successes are the result of legitimate fighters conducting jihad.  They label their dead Taliban/Al Qeada as "civilians" to destroy our Public's opinions at home.  Their claims of victory label themselves as great "warriors".  

Warriors.  Civilians.  They play with those words as they see fit.  If they are successful, they are great warriors in a jihad.  If they meet with defeat, they label their dead as "civilians".  These are the words and works of cowardly hypocrites.  Their morals and ethics are equivalent to those of the worse kind of dictatorial religious fanatical Regimes.

Judge their agenda yourself:

" ‘500 civilians killed, injured in Afghanistan’ "


> At least 500 civilians were killed or wounded during the five-day US-led troops` ground and air operation in the Sangin district of Helmand province, a member of Afghanistan`s parliament said on Sunday.  "Foreign forces have been conducting operation in Sarwan Qala area of Sangin district for the last five days in which artillery and aircraft are being used," Dad Muhammad Khan, member of Wolesi Jirga (lower house of parliament), told Afghan Islamic Press.  "The dead and injured were lying in the area and there is no one to shift the injured. Yesterday, I raised the issue in the parliament but the government has done nothing so far," he said ....



"1 checkpoint of puppet army demolished in Helmand"


> Sunday afternoon 31-08-2008 at approximately 6:10 pm local, Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, with heavy and light weapons attacked puppet police checkpoints in Spin Masjid area of Grishk district of Helmand province. In attack the checkpoint was demolished 7 puppet police were killed 2 vehicles and the arms of killed soldiers were mujahideen booty.   Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf


----------



## Franko (1 Sep 2008)

Well it's already started....Timmy is up to his old antics and the MSM is gobbling it up.

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20080901/kabul_raid_080901/20080901?hub=World

*Kabul raid kills three, including two children*

Updated Mon. Sep. 1 2008 8:29 AM ET

The Associated Press

KABUL, Afghanistan -- A raid by foreign and Afghan forces in Kabul early Monday killed a man and his two children, a police official and witnesses said.

The raid in the eastern outskirts of the Afghan capital was conducted by U.S. troops backed by Afghan intelligence agents, said police officer Qubaidullah, who like many Afghans goes by one name. He said the raid killed a man and two of his children and wounded his wife.

The U.S.-led coalition and NATO-led force said they had no information about Monday's raid and could not confirm their troops participated.

Any civilian deaths are likely to further strain relations between the local people and the U.S. and other foreign forces in Afghanistan, who have been accused by Afghan officials of killing up to 90 civilians during an Aug. 22 operation in the country's west. The U.S. denies the accusation, saying its troops and Afghan commandos killed 25 militants and five civilians.

Angry men gathered at the victims' house in the Utkheil area east of Kabul, where the three bodies were displayed inside a mud-walled compound. The man's wife was wounded in the operation, said Yahya Khan, a cousin.

The raid left the house with broken windows and bullet holes in the walls.

Three other men, all the victims' cousins, were detained during the operation but later released, Khan said.

Separately, NATO said it is anticipating a Taliban claim of further civilian casualties in the south.

*In a statement late Sunday, NATO said it had received information from "a reliable source" that insurgents planned to falsely claim international military forces killed up to 70 civilians in Sangin district in southern Helmand province.*

The military alliance also said its forces had helped more than 20 wounded civilians who approached two of its bases in Helmand province.

NATO said the civilians were wounded in two separate incidents involving insurgents.

"Insurgents ransacked three compounds and killed three women and an unspecified number of children," in Helmand's Sarevan Qaleh village, NATO said in a statement, quoting one of those wounded. "He then reported that the insurgents had shot him in both kneecaps before fleeing," it said.

The claims could not be independently verified and have not been reported by Afghan authorities.

NATO said it condemns the "use of the plight of innocent civilians for propaganda gain by insurgents."

The warning of a possible civilian casualty claim came hours after the separate U.S.-led coalition command said its troops killed more than 220 insurgents in a week of fighting in the same province. The coalition did not say where the militants were killed.

It was unclear whether the two reports were related.

The issue of civilian deaths is a particularly sensitive topic in Afghanistan following the Aug. 22 bombing of the village of Azizabad in Herat province by the U.S.-led coalition. An Afghan government commission said 90 civilians were killed, a finding backed by a preliminary UN report.

The U.S. military has said 25 militants and five civilians were killed, and that it is investigating the incident.

The U.S. has long said insurgents use false civilian death claims as a propaganda tool to undermine support for international forces and the government of Afghan President Hamid Karzai.

Claims of civilian deaths can be tricky. Relatives of Afghan victims are given condolence payments by the government and the international military forces, providing an incentive to make false claims.

But Karzai has castigated Western military commanders over civilian deaths resulting from their raids. The Taliban and other insurgents use the deaths as leverage to turn Afghans away from the government, he says.

The top NATO spokesman in Afghanistan, Brig. Gen. Richard Blanchette, said Saturday that the U.S.-led coalition, Afghan government and United Nations would jointly investigate the Aug. 22 raid. A UN spokesman, Dan McNorton, said details of the investigation were still to be worked out.

But neither Karzai's office nor any Afghan officials have confirmed that the government will take part. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The highlights are mine.

Regards


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Sep 2008)

And now, for NATO's side to RBD's find - let's see how much MSM runs this....

*ISAF not involved in Kabul incident September 1*
NATO news release # 2008-452, 2 Sep 08
News release link

After an extensive investigation, ISAF reports that neither it nor the U.S.-led coalition’s forces were conducting any offensive operations in Kabul the evening of August 31.

A protest September 1 in Kabul followed claims that international forces attacked a family during the evening killing a man and two children.

ISAF offers its condolences to the families and the community affected by these deaths.

After thoroughly checking with all ISAF and U.S.-led coalition forces, none were involved in such an operation.


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Sep 2008)

And in response to ‘500 civilians killed, injured in Afghanistan’, NATO's counterpoint....

*ISAF, coalition reject claims of 500 civilians killed*
NATO news release #2008-454, 2 Sept 08
News release link

KABUL, Afghanistan - ISAF and the U.S.-led coalition reject claims that its forces have killed 500 civilians in the Sarwan Qala area of Sangin district, Helmand, in the past week.

The claims were reported in some media outlets September 1.

*ISAF can account fully for its units and aircraft, none of which were used against civilians in the Sarwan Qala area. Therefore, ISAF refutes any such claim of mass civilian casualties.*

ISAF is aware that U.S.-led coalition forces have issued a recent news release indicating that Afghan and coalition forces have killed more than 220 insurgents in ongoing operations in the Sangin Valley area of Helmand. It is possible that the claim of civilian casualties is being confused with known insurgent fatalities from the ongoing operations.


----------



## Franko (2 Sep 2008)

Maybe Timmy got it wrong when they got their asses handed to them by the Brits at the dam!

Regards


----------



## George Wallace (2 Sep 2008)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> Maybe Timmy got it wrong when they got their asses handed to them by the Brits at the dam!
> 
> Regards



No.  What Timmy did was to go in and pick up all the arms of their "combatants" who had been killed and presto.......their "dead warriors of jihad" were instantly "dead civilians"........and their weapons get cascaded down to the next bunch of 'jihadists'.  

Sound like a plausible scenario?


----------

